# Cleaning MM Pads



## kooster (Jan 8, 2013)

I've read that MM pads should not be cleaned in a washing machine, only the sheets. Does any know the reason for this? If the pads are placed inside a net bag of sorts and washed along with other items, will they be damaged or non functional in some way?


----------



## bradh (Jan 8, 2013)

My first set of pads has been through the machine 2 or 3 times and are still in use. 
I usually just wipe them on a denium rag between each use and give them a quick hand wash in a bucket of soapy water every month.


----------



## Jjcold (Jan 8, 2013)

When I bought my Micromesh pads, the fellow at Woodcraft (Seattle) said he slips his pads into the pocket of a pair of jeans every so often and puts them in the wash.  I haven't tried it yet but plan to soon.  I think I would try to get them out before throwing the jeans into the dryer, though.   Air dry them.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Jan 8, 2013)

I never mm wood. _  Don't like the way my mm pads look doing this.  Maybe I use a little to much preasure.  I always use mm wet .  Even if they have gotten dirty enough it want wipe off it cleans up quick when I start wet sanding.  I really like mm._


----------



## gallianp (Jan 8, 2013)

MM cloth and pads into a net bag then into the washing machine --  I used then not THAN!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 8, 2013)

I think the reason someone might tell you not to do that is
because the adhesive holding the sheet onto the sponge pad
may break down with detergents or surfactants.

I use the sheets and they never come out of the water except
when I use them. Once in a while I'll throw them in one of those
lingerie bags and put that in the wash. Lets them move around
more than in a pocket, so they can get cleaner. But I keep them
in a tupperware container of water .. few drops of dish detergent
makes for a good lubricant. I change the water after use. You don't
want the larger grit particles contaminating your finer grade sheets.


----------



## kooster (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks again to all of you for the great advice.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 9, 2013)

What??? I've been using mine over 4 years now. You're supposed to wash them?


----------



## anneb3 (Jan 11, 2013)

DOES you wife know just what you are puting in HER washing machine-  all that grit and finishing stuff.??? I can tell you in my house that is a big NO NO


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 13, 2013)

*pads*

If they get truly soaked the adhesive will weaken and the actual mesh can start to loosen and wrinkle. Now I just wash with soapy water quickly, rinse and let air dry. Wiping on blue jeans and/or workshirt between uses works pretty well too. Then I throw my clothes into the washing machine and don't tell swmbo.:tongue::wink:


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 13, 2013)

I have left my pads sit in water for a few days, and a couple of the cloths came off the backing pads and stuck to other pads:frown:


----------



## Russknan (Jan 13, 2013)

Recently, had to buy some new MM pads. When my wife was away, grabbed her mesh bag for stockings, put in the pads, and ran them with a regular wash. After, found that the MM had delaminated from the (sticky) pads. Had to throw them all out. Fortunately, didn't seem to gum anything else up, and - best of all - I didn't get caught!


----------



## Lenny (Jan 13, 2013)

anneb3 said:


> DOES you wife know just what you are puting in HER washing machine-  all that grit and finishing stuff.??? I can tell you in my house that is a big NO NO



In this house everyone is expected to do their own laundry!
That was necessitated after I turned a few lady garments into doll clothes with the dryer! :redface::biggrin:


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 13, 2013)

NewLondon88 said:


> I use the sheets and they never come out of the water except
> when I use them. Once in a while I'll throw them in one of those
> lingerie bags and put that in the wash. Lets them move around
> more than in a pocket, so they can get cleaner. But I keep them
> ...


Ditto what Charlie says, except I haven't tried the detergent and I don't change the water until it gets opaque.:biggrin:

Is there really a grit on them that "can" come off.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 13, 2013)

Rodnall said:


> I have left my pads sit in water for a few days, and a couple of the cloths came off the backing pads and stuck to other pads:frown:


As I previously posted, I do the same but have not had any de-lamination problems...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 13, 2013)

JD Combs Sr said:


> Is there really a grit on them that "can" come off.



The grit comes from the material you just sanded.
Yes, it comes off. (otherwise we wouldn't be sanding! :tongue: )
If you just leave them all in the water, the grit is free to float
from pad to pad.

Nothing worse than getting some 100 grit sized particles on your
12,000 pad and then grinding it into your beautiful finish.. 

ps.. the delaminating we're talking about is from the pads, not
the sheets. The sheets go in the wash or stay in water just fine.
But the pads are small sheets glued to a sponge/foam block. And
that glue can break down.


----------

